# Cookware mail order catalogue



## abertawe (Mar 29, 2004)

Can anyone recommended a cookware mail order catalogue/website. I would prefer a UK company but any cookware website with e-commerce would be great.

 8)


----------



## Robt (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry, I can't say about UK suppliers but:

http://bridgekitchenware.com/

http://www.knifemerchant.com/

Bridge is  reason in itself to go to NYC. You think about a kitchen "thing";  they have it.


----------

